# تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية



## الملك العقرب (30 أغسطس 2007)

تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية ​
*عصام نسيم *
*






في مقال جاء يحمل الهجوم الحاد علي قناة اغابي وموقع الموجه القبطية **من الأستاذ هاني عزيز** ونشر في موقع الاقباط الأحرار *
* اردت فقط ان أوضح بعض الامور للأستاذ هاني مع احترامنا لا راءه ونقده الغير موضوعي للقناه والموقع . *
*جاء النقد ونقول بأكثر توضيح الادانه الواضحة لقناة اغابي وموقع الموجه القبطيه تحمل لغة هجوم حاد اعتدناها  مؤخرا في تعليقات الاستاذ هاني ومقالاته ايضا خاصة ضد الكنيسه وكأن الكنيسه هي المسؤله عن كل ما يحدث للاقباط من بلاوي وكوارث وكأن الكنيسه في حاجه الي من يهاجمها من ابناءها ولا يكفيها من هم بالخارج والمنتسبين ظلما لها . *
* وللأسف وجدت بعض التجاوب من بعض القراء في التعليقات علي هذا الموضوع المؤيدين لرأيه  وللأسف اعتقد ان هناك فئه مع الاقباط تكون تعليقاتها عاطفية انفعاليه او بالبلدي مع العايمه يعني ان وجد مقال يهاجم الكنيسة يهاجموا معه وان وجد مقال يدافع عن الكنيسه يدافعوا ويهللوا معه ايضا وقد لاحظت هذا الامر بشده في موضوع البيان الكاذب** الذي نسب للكنيسة*
*بخصوص موضوع التبشير  ووجدنا هجوم من البعض ضد الكنيسة دون ان يتاكد من صحة البيان ثم بعد ان جاء تصريح من الانبا يؤنس يكذب هذا وجدنا نفس الاشخاص ايضا  يمجدوا ويهللوا للكنيسة معتذرين عما سبق من أساءه منهم للكنيسة وهكذا نري ان البعض يتكلم بعاطفه وانفعال نتيجة الموقف او الحدث .* 
*نعود لموضوع المقال يقول الاستاذ هاني  في هجومه علي قناة اغابي حيث يلوم الكنيسه لانها تكتفي باذاعة القداس والترانيم وافلام الكرتون في الوقت الذي تهاجم  فيه المسيحية من البعض  امثال عماره وغيره ويطالب القناه بالرد عليهم وأيضا تتعرض لمشاكل الاقباط وتجاري ما يحدث لهم ....الخ *
*اولا انا اتفق معه ان القناه يجب ان تزيد الجرعة من البرامج التنويه وبرامج توضيح وشرح الأيمان والرد علي الشبهات دون أي التعرض لاي شخص ولكن للافكار والاكاذيب التي تنشر ضد المسيحية  ولكن أيضا يجب ان لا ننكر ان هناك بعض الحلقات تذاع من وقت لاخر  في هذا الامر منها برنامج اين الحقيقه وكان هناك حلقات من تبسيط الأيمان بالطبع هذه الكميه قليلة جدا وفي حاجه كبيرة ان يتم زيادتها وإخراجها بشكل افضل واقوي ولكن عي الاقل هناك حلقات تدافع وترد .* 
*ثانيا  يجب ان نعي جميعا ان قناه اغابي ليست قناة اخباريه او قناه سياسيه  انها قناه دينيه هدفها الاول والاخير روحي هي نشر كلمة الله وتوصليها للجميع كذلك ربط الكنيسة الام بشعب المهجر وليس كما يطالب الاخ هاني  نشر اخبار الاعتداء علي الاقباط او النزول الي الشارع والتعرض للعلاقه بين المسلمين والمسيحين ولا اعرف أي علاقه هذه .  فهذا ليس هدف القناه ولا حتي هدف أي قناه دينيه ’,  لذلك نتمنى ان تكون هناك قناه خاصة يمولها رجال الاعمال الاقباط تكون مهمتها مثل هذه الامور ولكن قناة اغابي ليس هذا هدفها فهي قناه محبه قناه تزرع السلام وتهدئ المشاعر لا ان تزيد الحده والتوتر وتنشره علي الجميع  اما بالنسبه للاخبار فهناك مواقع الانترنت وغيرها من وسائل الاعلام التي ربطت العالم كله ببعض وجعلت ما يحدث للأقباط يعرفه العالم كله في الوقت نفسه .* 
*نقطه اخري يجب ان نعلم موقف قناه اغابي في مصر ومن المسلمين خاصة انها تنمي للكنيسة القبطية  ويجب عندما نتكلم نكون حاسبين كل شئ لا ان نتكلم كلام عاطفي كلام وخلاص , ان كانت الكنيسة وهي هكذا تتهم بانها هي التي تنشر الفتن وتهاجم فما بالنا ان تعرضت لمثل هذه الامور فموقف القناه وموقف الكنيسه حساس للغايه كما نعلم جميعا لذلك.* 

*نقطه مهمه اخري ربما لا يعلما البعض ان هذه القناه مكلفه جدا جدا  لذلك نجد التطور بها بطئ نوعا ما لذلك يجب علينا كأقباط بدلا من ان نلومها وندينها بهذا الشكل ان نشارك بايجابية في هذه القناه سواء بالتبرعات او بتقديم الاقتراحات المفيدة  الاقتراحات التي تتماشي مع هدف القناة  وروحها .وأسلوبها  .* 
*اما بخصوص قوله كيف اشاهد قداس في الوقت الذي يتم فيه قتل رجل وطفل في العديسات واقول لك يا اخي ماذا ستفعل لو اذاعت القناه هذا الخبر هل ستحمل سلاحك وتنزل تحارب من قتلوهم؟؟ ........ بالطبع لا *
*اذن لماذا تلوم الكنيسة لانها تذيع قداس وقداس يعني صلاه والصلاة هي اقوي سلاح واعظم سلاح نواجه به المشاكل الاضطهاد       بالطبع هذا لا يمنع ان هناك امور اخري ولكن ان لم تبدء بالصلاة فهي ليست من الله لان هكذا تعلمنا المسيحية فالمسيحية ليست دين القوه والدفاع بالعضلات ولكنها ديانه صلاه وديانه محبه وديانه تسامح وهذا ما تحاول نشره قناة اغابي التي اسمها المحبة ,,,* 
*نتمني قبل ان نهاجم بحده وبشده ان نعي الامور كثيرا ونكون واقعيين في كلامنا وموضوعيين ايضا ...* 
*اما بالنسبة لموقع الموجه القبطية ففعلا أتعجب من أدراجه في لستة الهجوم فهذا الموقع بالتحديد من اقوي وأفضل المواقع القبطية وموقع الموجه من اكثر المواقع زيارة من الاقباط سواء داخل مصر او خارجها وقد سجل هذا الموقع من ايام قليله عدد 2 مليون زائر في عامين ويمتاز هذا الموقع باسلوبه الهادئ الرزين وصدقه في اذاعة الخبر فهو موضع ثقه من كل الاقباط في ما ينشره ويسير علي سياسة عدم التعرض للأديان او نشر مواضيع تحمل هجوم لأحد او تعليقات تحمل أساءه للبعض او تغير من صوره الموقع واسلوبه الدائم كذلك اسلوبه في التعرض للمواضيع الشائكه يكون هادي الي حد كبير ومتزن ..* 
*وللعلم موقع الموجه الموقع القبطي الوحيد الذي تعرض لهجوم  جورج بباوي والرد عليه ودحض افكاره كذلك  هو اكثر موقع نشر وفضح اراء العلمانين الزائفين وفضح أفكارهم ونوايهم من الكنيسة وهو دائما يدافع عن الأقباط والكنيسة وينشر مقالات  هامه ومؤثره ولا اعلم سر هجوم الاخ هاني عليه ايضا هل لانه منعه من نشر بعض تعليقاته بالطبع ان متاكد ان هذه التعليقات كانت في غاية الحده وتحمل اساءه بالغه للانبا موسي او الاساقفه والا لما منع الموقع فهو يقول ان الموقع حذف تعليقه بعد دقائق لانه حمل نقد للاراء الانبا موسي ويقول ان كنيستنا من طبيعتها ان لا تؤله اشخاص مهما كان رتبهم .* 
*وانا معك ان كنيستنا لا تؤله أشخاص ولكن في الوقت نفسه يحتم علينا الكتاب المقدس ان نحترم رجال الدين ونجلهم ولا نقول السوء عليهم يا اخي هناك فرق بين النقد وبين الاساءه النقد يبني والنقد هدفه ايجابي اما الاساءه او الادانه فهي هدامة و بدون محبه بالطبع الموقع لا ينشر ما يسيء الي الاساقفه او الكهنة ولكنه ينشر النقد الموضوعي المتزن فانا مثلا لا اتفق مع بعض الامور حتي من الاساقفه ولكن ليس معني هذا ان اتكلم عليهم بأسلوب غير مهذب او انتقدهم بشكل غير لائق فيجب علينا ان نحترمهم حتي في نقدنا لهم ولأرائهم  وللعلم الموقع نشر للأستاذ هاني في موضوع قد نشر عن ماريو واندروا كثير من التعليقات التي هاجم فيها الكنيسه وقناه اغابي بكل حريه ومنها مثلا هذا التعليق *

*صحيح هو فين دور قناة التغابى القبطية - اغابى - فيما يحدث مع الاقباط ..... يا ريت المسئوليين يكون عنديهم الجراءة ويجاوبو... *
*http://copticwave. com/forum71. htm*

*وبالطبع كان نقده للأنبا موسي اشد واعنف واكثر حده من نقده لقناة التغابي كما وصفها فهل يا اخ هاني وصفك لقناة اغابي بالتغابي  وصف لائق هل هو وصف يجب ان نصف به قناة الكنيسه التي تذيع القداسان والترانيم هل القداسات والترانيم هي التغابي في وجهة نظرك ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
*كذلك الم تتعرض لهجوم من كثير من المعلقين الذين اعترضوا علي ارائك هذه  ,وان دل هذا يدل علي ان ارائك فرديه كذلك اراء لا يقبلها الكثيرين ...* 
*الاخ العزيز يجب ان يكون نقدنا للكنيسة مغلف بالمحبة لا بالا دانه وبلغه غير لائقة كذلك هناك أمور كثيرة  في حاجه الي علاج والي توضيح والي تطور ولكن ليس الحل بالهجوم الحاد والاساءه ولكن بنشر ارائنا هذه باحترام وبطريقه لائقة ايضا  بالعمل والايجابية وقبل كل هذا المحبة والاحترام التي هي أساس تعاليمنا  المسيحية  *
*وشكرا كثيرا                               *​


----------



## فادية (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*

شكرا عزيزي 
ربنا يباركك
ينقل الى  قسم الاخبار المسيحيه والعامه


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*

مرسي يا فادية علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## makram555 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*

ردا على هجوم الاستاذ هانى  ان المسيحية موجودة إلى الان فى مصر ليس بسبب دفاع اشخاص او قنوات أو اذاعات عنها ولكن بسبب الصلاة والقداسات والتى توكل الله فى الدفاع عنا وقناة اغابى ليس تغابى ولكن من اسمها محبة وعدم نشر ضغائن وارجو اذا كانت هناك مشكلة مع مسيحى لاتمسك الميكرفون بل امسك الكتاب المقدس وافتحة


----------



## petro.man (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*

ردا على هجوم الاستاذ هاني عزيز
 احب اقول ان احنا مش محتاجين ان احنا ندافع عن نفسنا او نقول الحقيقه لان ايمنا بيقولنا    ( الرب يدافع عنكم و انتم صامتون)        كفايه ان احنا نصلي كتير و ننطزر رحمه ربنا التي لا تغيب


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*

مرسي يا اخوتي علي الردود العميقة ديه صلو من اجلي


----------



## ABN_EL_FADY (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*

احبائي
    لا تجعلوا مثل هذه الاحداث تشغلكم وتؤرقكم وتأخذ من وقتكم ولو مجرد قرائتها أو الالتفاف اليها، ولكن ليكن فكراً وعيوننا مشغولة للنظر والتمل في عظمة محبة الله لنا والصلاة بلا انقطاع والشكر الدائم ولنترك السيد له المجد يدير دفة حياتنا لكي نبحر في حياة الشركة ومجد اسمه القدوس وهو قادر ان يرسو بنا علي شاطئ النعمة لتكون لنا حياة أبدية في المسيح يسوع ربنا.


----------



## steven gerrard (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*

ارجو عدم نقل بعض الحروب الدائرة على النت لمنتدانا هنا خوفا من الفتنة الطائفية ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*

يا اخواتي انا مش بنقل الحرب بس لاذم نحط الاحداث كلها امامنا عشان نعرف مين الي معانا و مين الي مع ابليس و احنا اصلا في فرتة الانشقاقات كما قال الكتاب و لاذم نخلي بلنا ربنا يحمينا جميعا مرسي علي الردود


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*

شكرا عزيزي 
ربنا يباركك
وتكتب اكتر لكى نعرف حقيقة بعض الناس


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*

مرسي ربنا يبركك و يحميك علي كلامك الحلو ده


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعليق علي مقال قناة اغابي وموقع الموجة القبطية*

مرسي يا كرين علي التعليق فعلا الاعمل بالنيات انا عارف اكيد اصدك خير


----------

